# Mustafa Shakur



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

According to Draftexpress' twitter, the Hornets and Shakur agree on a partially guaranteed contract.

http://twitter.com/DraftExpress


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A beat writer for the Hornets tweets....



> Mustafa Shakur's contract with #Hornets basically just gives him a chance to compete for a roster spot at training camp.
> about 2 hours ago via web
> 
> PG Mustafa Shakur signed a partially guaranteed contract with the Hornets. But Hornets are still seeking to sign another backup PG.
> about 2 hours ago via web


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

going back and reading his draftexpress profile, there is mention that his shooting and overall point guard skills have improved a lot from his college days. hes got some good size and will not be asked to do a lot considering theres only about 8-10 mintues of backup pg needed. taking a flyer on a player whos adapting his game and is at a good age seems ok in my book.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This guy's been working his ass off trying to get into the league and I've been a fan of his since his days at Arizona. Probably a better option than Head would've been. He could turn into a decent backup with Chris Paul in his ear.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't have a problem with the signing, but I hope they are not done at the PG position. They still need a veteran in that mix.


----------

